# Dual 55 Gallon Oak Cabinet Stacker (WIP)



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a work in progress and was going to wait until the project was done before posting photos but the rainy weather cut my build short today. The project is an oak cabinet for two 55 gallon tanks. Both tanks will be encased in the cabinet, but I am incorporating two "peek-a-boo" windows on each side of the tanks. The cabinet is wide enough to conceal HOB filters, allowing the cabinet to be placed flush up against the back wall. This thing is a monster, 83 1/2" tall, 20" deep, and 53" wide. The basic framework is done. I will post a step-by-step instructions including measurements when it is finished if anyone wants them.

Things I have left to do:
Sand rough edges
Add the doors/lids and hinges
Finish under storage with doors
Trim entire cabinet to hide any edges and screws
Stain

I should have it finished tomorrow if the weather clears up. I will be posting more photos of the progress at I get it done. The good news is the 55 gallon tanks filters are already primed with a bio-load so once the stand is done, fish will go in as well. Don't have to cycle!!!

Here are some pics.....














































Yes, I know the fascia boards of my roof need paint. I have been sanding off the old paint and took a break to build this cabinet. Multi-tasking at its finest.










Preping to cut the "peek-a-boo" windows














































This is as far as I got today. Ready for doors, trim and stain...










I know it doesn't look like much now in its unfinished state, but once the doors, trim and mahoganny stain go on it will look great.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like much to me!!  Nice job so far, I know once you get it finished and the mahogany stain on it will look like a nice piece of furniture.

Subscribed!! opcorn:


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

It looks to me like all of the weight of the tank will be transfered to the screws/nails attaching the shelves to the frame. You should consider adding vertical support between the shelves and the floor so that this support takes on the burden of the tank. It would be a shame to have the tank collapse the stand.


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

> It looks to me like all of the weight of the tank will be transfered to the screws/nails attaching the shelves to the frame. You should consider adding vertical support between the shelves and the floor so that this support takes on the burden of the tank. It would be a shame to have the tank collapse the stand.


I saw the same thing. Those sheetrock screws have very little sheer strength which is exactly the type of load you are asking them to handle. In this type of build you would have been better off with a 16 d cement coated sinker and glue.

If you have already glued the plywood you have little choice but buy some angle stock and reinforce under each tank frame on all four corners. Or you can upgrade and swap out the screws. Whatever you do, dont expect a few sheet rock screws to hold all that weight. I read somewhere that the combined sheer strength of a piece of 1/2 gypsum secured 16 on center and field screwed 16 oc is about 485 lbs. Thats 32 sheetrocks screws holding 485 lbs max! Obviously in a sheetrock application thats plenty, however your asking a third as many screws to hold double the weight.

For the doubters here is a simple demonstration of what is being talked about. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/967794/sh ... ion_screw/

For a quick fix counter sink two 16 d cement coated sinkers in all four corners. I would also suggest pre drilling the hole to avoid wood splitting. A single 16 d has about 400 lbs of sheer strength.

The ultimate fix is as already described. STACK FRAME everything. Meaning all wood is fully supported by wood to the foundation. Looking at your photos it looks like you may also be able to rip filler blocks and nail/glue them in between the horizontal frames front and back. That would also solve all the issues.

Please also accept my apology beforehand for being critical of your project. I am like the previous poster, Id hate to see a tank collapse happen over a simple oversight.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Due to the distribution of weight being over the entire frame I am confident the screws will hold. We are only talking about 55 gallons on each shelf distributed over the entire surface. I went ahead and added 2x4 cross brace under support to both shelves holding the tanks. The oak 1x3 trim I added today also gives some vertical support to the shelves. The bottom tank shelf also has vertical 2x4 supports on all four corners. I am confident that this stand is over-built. LOL.

Progress was slow today because we had another day of rain and I was forced to work in my crowded garage. However, I did make some more progress and will continue to post photos as the work progresses.....

Here is a photo of added supports to the shelves....










Here is my stopping point for the day. Still have some more trim and hardware to install before staining......

Here is a photo of added supports to the shelves....


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Day 3 of the build was again plaqued with bad weather and rain making progress again slow. I added vertical supports to the shelves holding the tanks as recommended by previous posters. Better safe than sorry right? Thanks for giving me the nudge to add them. I didnt think they were necessary, but figured it was easy enough to add, so why not. I also framed and trimmed out the "peek-a-boo" windows with corner trim. Whats left is final sanding, stain and some hardware....

Vertical supports...









Trimmed "peek-a-boo" windows...


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

Better safe than sorry for sure. The cabinet is coming along nicely, keep us posted.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Day 4. The stain went on this morning. Once the stain drys, the doors will go back on and I will bring this monster into the house for setup. Will post more pics as I start setting the tanks up.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Your stand looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing it all set up.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking good. That dark stain really brought out the grain in the wood :thumb:


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Day 5 and the stand is completed minus a couple lid knobs. I moved it into my living room today, installed the doors and placed the tanks into the stand. Tomorrow I will start setting up the tanks and adding the fish. Filters are already cycled and water is already dechlorinated in a holding tank. I just have to make a stop at the landscaping yard in the am to get some stone. If all goes as planned, I should have some COMPLETED photos of tanks aquascaped with fish tomorrow afternoon.

Here are a few pics of the completed stand in my living-(fish)-room. It awsome having a wife that is equally into cichlids...... Her only stipulation is that all the tank stands match each other to add some uniformity to the room. As you can see from the last photo, this wasn't my first aquarium stand build.

Stand with doors installed holding two 55 gallon tanks...










Another view showing "peek-a-boo windows...










Wide shot of my living-fish-room......(Can't fit any more tanks...lol)....


----------



## Cadman2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

> Nuecesbay: Wide shot of my living-fish-room......(Can't fit any more tanks...lol)....


What do you mean you can't fit any more tanks, I see the two tanks at the end of the room are not stackers yet. Haha, just kidding lovely living room man, bet its great to come home to and relax in.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

How high do you have to crank your TV up to hear it over asll those tanks! I wish I had a room that big to go tank crazy! :lol: :lol:

BTW stand looks awesome and makes me want to get another 55


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Very sweet! I like the peek-a-boo windows!


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Question! As I am looking to start something similar - How is maintenance on the tanks through a setup like yours?

P.s. the tank stands look great.


----------



## Ingmar1979 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, those look amazing !


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

tim_s said:


> Question! As I am looking to start something similar - How is maintenance on the tanks through a setup like yours?
> 
> P.s. the tank stands look great.


Maintenance is not a problem. When the doors are open there is just over 12" of space between the top of tanks and the lid. Plenty of room to do work. The downside is that if you want to move the cabinet or remove one tank, you have to drain both tanks to reduce the weight. I found this out yesterday when i developed a small leak in one of the 55 gallon tanks. Minor set-back.... Will post picks later in the week when I get them up and running again.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

duds said:


> It looks to me like all of the weight of the tank will be transfered to the screws/nails attaching the shelves to the frame. You should consider adding vertical support between the shelves and the floor so that this support takes on the burden of the tank. It would be a shame to have the tank collapse the stand.


Edit:....I see where you added the extra braces...I am glad to see that...was starting to worry for a minute... :thumb:

That is very nice. You did a great job!!


----------

